# Rare Species Named After Crocodile Hunter Steve Irwin



## News Bot (Nov 14, 2009)

*Published On:* 14-Nov-09 12:15 AM
*Source:* Discovery News
*Author:* Jennifer Viegas

Last year we told you about a turtle named after Steve Irwin. Now yet another species, described in the following Queensland Museum release, has been named after the popular television host, wildlife expert and conservationist, who died in 2006. Queensland ...

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## chale_nic (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow I didn't know this, how cool. Much deserved to name after Steve.


----------



## jinin (Nov 14, 2009)

Steveirwini is allright but 'Crikey' is just a joke...


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Nov 14, 2009)

That name is ridiculous lol


----------



## webcol (Nov 14, 2009)

Crikey steveirwini ??? Wow at an international level im not surprised that australia is a complete joke


----------



## DanTheMan (Nov 14, 2009)

Although its a nice idea, that's just a ridiculous name. Maybe Steve's Snail for a common name, but that as the scientific name? The genus is Crikey?! Hardly scientific, or Latin for that matter. Hope this doesn't make it internationally.


----------



## James..94 (Nov 14, 2009)

The scientific name is ridiculous!
Surely there is a genus that this snail fits into rather than the only species of the 'crikey' genus?


----------



## baxtor (Nov 14, 2009)

had to check my calendar but turns out not to be an april fools joke. Seems the tool box is not empty.


----------



## JimmyN (Nov 15, 2009)

My god, people are going to think were all a bunch of losers with a scientific name like that.....


----------

